# tubal ligation consult icd 9



## soprano (Apr 15, 2010)

Can anyone please help me?... I need an ICD 9 code for a tubal ligation consult referral.


----------



## abhaykoli (Apr 16, 2010)

*dx for tubal ligation*

hi:

if you read the description under code V25.2 ( Sterilzation ) it says admission for interruption of fallopian tubes or vas deferens & V-code can be used as primary dx for consultation.

check if this info can help you...

thanks.


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Apr 16, 2010)

If the patient was seen for the  consult only I would use v25.09. I would only use v25.2 if the procedure actually took place.


----------

